# Can i make it to test day?



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there

I am on 2WW - yet again!! I am 10p2dt and i am going crazy! It feels like an age and not just 10 days since ET. I have also made a big mistake doing this while on holiday as there is no work to take my mind off things. 

Should i test today or is it too soon? I have felt nothing to start with and then four days of AF pains with no AF and no spotting. I have had a dry mouth for a few days and have felt a bit hungover. Today i feel nothing again and have a HPT and am desperate to have a go but don't won't to create even more worries for myself.

Any ideas?

Floss


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi hunny


personally id leave it at least 2 more days your trigger shot may still be in your system..i was told by my clinic that the earliest to test should be no sooner than when your embies are 14 days old.

i wish you all the luck in the world

Nicky xx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Floss, I know how you are feeling I am on the same test date as you. I wouldnt test just yet it is still early would leave it til wednesday at the earliest. I think it is the af pains that make us go crazy. I have had a couple of twinges that feel like af but not full blown yet but keep thinking there is plenty of time for things to change. This 2 ww is probably the hardest thing out the whole process. Try and enjoy your weekend and try not to worry.
Here hoping for out bfp's x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Nicky Thanks huni. Just finding it difficult today. Wil try to stay away but there isn't much stopping me as DH is at work. Mind you he would be disappointed if i did it now as he wants to test together. 

Nice to c ur beautiful twins too. That makes me positive!!

Moonshine - hello again. Yes, you are like me on your 4th go! Is that right? Also had lots of things going on in wombie area but not today - not sure what to think. Told DH i thought it had worked 2 days ago - he was so excited bless him. Don't feel like that at all now. Hopefully my PMA will return tmrw or later today as i am up and down all the time. 

Hope this is our time  
Floss x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Floss

Yes the same 4th time for me and we have the same test date, lets hope and pray July 1st will be the best day ever for us both. 
Sounds like your having the same converstaions with your DH as I am with mine, I told him I thought it had worked and now not so sure as dont seem to have any symptons but hey who knnows we will find out soon enough, I am actually dreading the test date just in case it is a BFN again it gets harder to pick yourself up each time and I keep thinking how many times do you keep trying..... 
Well it is going to be a lovely day here today so I going to try and relax in the sun and watch England in the football later. 

Try and get that PMA back xxx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Moonshine

Just watched the England match - terrible!! However, got my PMA back -  lol.

Here's to 1st July!!

F


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, how are you.

Flotsam glad to read you got your pma back. hang in there huni. Try to wait as close to OTD as possible cos you could cause yourself an awful lot of anxiety if you test too early. It is so hard to sit out this 2ww. I have 2 days to go til OTD and my nerves are wrecked, have spent the last few days running round like a headless chicken. Sending you loads of            to keep you going.

Moonshine how are you huni? Stay away from the pee sticks or i'll have to send round the     . Sending you loads of            to keep you going too.

I'm really hoping this is your time ladies, thinking of you both. I'll keep you in my      .
Sending you .

Emma xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Emma - just 2 days left 4u - that's great!! I so know what u mean about nerves.     

Good luck with the test. Really hope u get your BFP sweets x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Flotsam huni, thanks. I really hope all our dreams come true.

I'll let you know how i get on.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Emma - Yes good luck fingers crossed for you, hope all of us are lucky this time and I promise I will stay clear of the pee sticks gonna try and sit it out til Thursday  xx

Floss - Bloody England what a dissappointment well it took my mind of babies for 90min lol, glad your feeling a little more positive, I keep having some twinges today feel like very dull periody pains... but who knows think I am going a little crazy   lol. 

Good Luck both of you xxx


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

for you.  Hope you get your bfp. xxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

you ok today hun?


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Nicky - thanks - have laid off pee sticks. I am trying to relax now. Trying to focus on other things but soo hard. Thanks for checking xx

Thank you Flow13 - really kind of u   

Emma- hope u r ok   

Moonshine - my AF pains seem to have stopped now. Mind u they tend to happen more in the evening time. How r u doing?

Lots of    to all of us who need it x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Flotsam how are you today? Try to keep yourself busy huni. I have been off work this pat 2 weeks and have read stacks of books and done some baking to keep me relaxed. I am a nervous wreck about tomorrow. So tempted to test today but DH would kill me if i did it when he wasnt here so will just have to wait. Sending you loads of          

Moonshine how are you getting on huni. Hope you are staying sane and away from the pee sticks. Sending you loads of          .

Emma xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Emma- well done for not testing! I haven't either. Dunno if i will last till Thursday. Hope u really get your BFP tmrw!!! Will be thinking of u. I have been doing much the same as you to keep busy. I am tired of the Tv and of reading now so bring on Thursday!! Here's lots of      for you!!
Floss x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hello ladies... i'm testing on thursday too and today has been a flippin' nightmare ... i've considered testing SO many times but have resisted. i tested early last time and it messed up my head badly [BFN in the end].... oh what are we to do? i feel like i want to hibernate and someone can wake me when its time  
i have no symptoms so no idea whatsoever... gah!!!


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Mathah!! Lovely name.

So we test on the same day. Well done for not testing! I have no symptoms now either which is worrying me but then who knows what that really means? Hang in there, huni. Hope it is good news for both of us. I see it has worked for you before which is wonderful to see.   

Lots of    to you

Floss


----------



## georgielass (Jun 22, 2010)

good luck emma! test day for me too!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Morning Ladies; 

How are we all today? 

I am not doing to great has AF pains for 2 days now constant I am convinced it is coming and that this cycle has failed yet again, I am very tempted to test but then I am too scared as not sure I can face another BFN. 
I am now wondering if it will ever work I still have 2 frosties but just finding it difficult to stay positive just wish they could give us some answers. 

Anyway hope your all feeling better than me. I will try and get my PMA back for later. 

xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

georgielass and emma -             for today, best of luck ladies


moonshine - hang in there hun


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning ladies, just popped on to let you know it is a BFN for me. Totally gutted     .

Keeping everything crossed for all you ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh emma     i'm sorry to hear your news


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Emma, So sorry to hear your news it is so dis-heartening that we put ourselves through so much only to get a BFN I know how you feel been there myself it is like a living nightmare. Hope you feel better in a few day's, and hopefully find the strength to continue trying xxxxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

big hugs emma..sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Emma - so sorry sweetie. Take care of yourself and DH thru this awful time  I understand some of how you must be feeling - you know there is a possibility that it won't work but after the intense 2ww [and the weeks of drugs] nothing quite prepares you for that BFN. Thinking of u this morning, lovely.

Georgielass - hope it is good news for u x

Hope the rest of u are all good.

Moonshine hope u get your PMA back hun x

AFM - not feeling great. Nothing happening down there and not feeling any pg symptoms like i did when i was last pg. In fact feel like there are no progesterone effects either! However, still trying to remain positive as that's all we can do at this stage!

Love to all

Floss


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies

How are we all...? 

Floss how you feeling it is our OTD tomorrow, I dont want tomorrow to come now lol after all this waiting! Bit nervous as I have no symptons now at all! xxx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Moonshine- am feeling exactly the same as you. So nervous about the result.  I am not feeling many symptoms. Feel slightly nauseous but really think that is amount of progesterone doc has me on.

I will do HPT tmrw at 5am and then go to doc for blood test at 9am and get results by 10am. I need to know what result is b4 someone else tells me - then i will be able to control my reaction to some extent - sounds daft but i don't want another crying fit at the clinic [been there and done that]. We are 2/3 hours in front of you so will hopefully have my results on here b4 u wake [if u are anything like me you may not get a good night's kip!]. Depends on if i feel together enuff to get on computer tmrw. 
I am sending you lots of  and hope we are both well and truly up the duff!! Hope u sleep well tonite hun

Love
Floss


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope we are all be-duffed tomorrow


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Floss

I know what you mean about testing before you sit in that clinic with so much hope and when they say BFN you end up crying in front of everyone so like you I may test at home before just so I can get my head round it, too be honest I have been tempted to test so many times but so scared of another BFN I haven't..... arrahh don't think we will be sleeping much tonight we are going out for a meal to take our mind's of it the only down side is I cant have a glass of wine just in case! lol 

Wishing you all the luck in the world, please please let us all get out BFP's 

Marthah - is your OTD tomorrow? Good Luck hun hopefully we will all be duffed !


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Marthah- hope u r up duff tmrw too, hun!!

Lots of                                   

Ok i am now going crazy over these icons - shows my erratic state of mind at the moment.

Floss xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Just done a HPT and it is BFN for me am afraid. Dunno what to do next but hey i've been here b4.

Lots of luck to you Moonshine, Martah and all the other girls here. Thanks for all your support and i really hope u get ur BFPs. 

Floss


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

So sorry x x x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Flotsam - big hugs, i'm in the same position today    peestick says BFN but i've just had a blood test as i want closure since i'm not bleeding yet. 


  for everyone else xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Flotsam i'm so sorry huni, it is devastating. Take some time huni. Thinking of you.   

Marthah i'm sorry the pee stick said bfn but i really hope your bloods tell a different story. Good luck huni.      

Moonshine hoping all goes well for you today.       

I'm still waiting on my af to arrive, starting to get a bit miffed having to wait so long.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All 

BFN for me.... gutted! 

They say I should meet with the consultant to discuss some test for implantation failure as this is the 4th time and all have been good emby's I am glad they are going to do something but very worried as to what could be wrong with me. 

So sorry all for you BFN's life is soooo cruel sometimes  

Good Luck to the rest hope you get your BFP's xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Moonshine huni i am really sorry to hear your news. It is really difficult to see that result. Take care huni    .
At least by getting tests done it will hopefully give you an idea of what is going wrong and maybe when you get it sorted you will get your miracle.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Emma, just waiting for AF now.. oh the joys! 

When are you thinking of trying again? 

Yes I am pleased they are looking into for me just worried what it could be. 

Take Care x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Moonshine i'm sure you are worried about any results but try to think of it positively. Hopefully it will help future tx to be successful and i am confident that one day you will get your miracle huni. 

I'm still waiting on af too, no sign yet not even a niggle. I have to wait 6-12 weeks on a review. I really want to try as soon as possible. That go was nhs. We get one free nhs go and then have to pay. I dont know if that means i can ring and go any sooner though.

Take care huni, be good to yourself.

Emma xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Lisa - thanks hun 

Emma, Marthah, Moonshine - sending u all a 

No signs of AF for me yet either - wish she would hurry up - the old witch!! DH and i have had to pay for all 4 txs so need to think carefully about whether we can keep doing this financially [as well as emotionally]. When do you draw the line is the question we are asking right now. DH is being wonderful as always - couldn't manage without him.

I know we are strong women getting thru this whole ICSI/IVF experience. Eventually we will get up, dust ourselves off and move forward because that's what we do. I wish you the best of luck in your journeys and hope u all get your bundles of joy very soon

Floss x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind words, hopefully will feel better tomorrow. 

I had one NHS cyle and this includes the FET too so been lucky not had to pay so far, but have started  to save in case but still have 2 frosties left.

Emma, why can't you get in any sooner? my clinic I am in Leicester are pretty good and I have always got straight on with it reviews etc nothing worst than waiitng as your life is pretty much on hold.I would try and push them if you can... good Luck xxxx

Floss - it's awful the amount of money that you have to pay out and to be guarnteed nothing at the end of it, I would have a chat with your consultant and see what advise they can give you about trying again, I hope you do and that you and all of us get our babies soon xxx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Moonshine - thanks hun 

Have you come off all your meds? My consultant was not there today so wasn't told whether to come off meds. He will be back on Saturday and i have an appointment with him then. I am on clexane and aspirin so not sure if i should come off them too. I will stop the progesterone but not sure of others. Anyone with any ideas?

I mustn't grumble about the price because i think people probably have to pay much more in UK. I think my whole tx this time cost about £2800 - that includes meds [i think it is much more expensive in UK]. It's just sometimes when i add it all up in my head i realise how much we have spent and all we have had is heartache. Having said that, i am usually so grateful to have been able to pay for the tx and have it when we want. I am sure i will get out of this feeling sorry for myself stage but early days right now. 
take care hun x[/i]


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Floss, Yes I was told to stop taking meds altough I was only on Cylogest pessaries, yes I am lucky too they so far my treatments have been NHS altough we have started to save incase we do need private which works out to be £4,700 plus £1,00 for every transfer so kinda grateful they are going to run some test before we spend all that money. 

Feeling really down today and also worrying to the reason's I keep getting BFN's wondering what else could be wrong. 

Hopefully I will be back to my positive self tomorrow.  

Take Care of yourself xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok have stopped progesterone. Have messaged a nurse on this website about clexane - this website is a godsend.

Wow!! I didn't realise tx was soooooo expensive in blighty! 

Getting the tests done will be good when you feel up to it. It could just mean that it hasn't worked yet for you and not that there is anything specifically wrong hun. Tests will be helpful/reassuring. But i know it is hard not to worry about absolutely everything.

Here's to getting our PMA back - eventually, in our own time xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

just had a call from the clinic with bt results... its def all over for us


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry to barge just wanted to send a big    to all you ladies with bfns x

Martha I "know" you from the HH thread   


Flotsam I have been following your story as we have had similar results on two of our tx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Marthah - so so so sorry hun xx

Twiceblessed thanks for your thoughts - have just clicked you are TBW, right? Yes, i am a bit slow. Great to see ur signature huni - i know what you have been thru - i remember you from another board. thanks for your words xx


----------

